# H&R Ultra Slug hunter recoil pad??



## spar (Feb 19, 2011)

I just bought a H&R Ultra Slug Hunter with a thumb hole stock and i am wanting to put a limbsaver recoil pad on it but i cant find one. does anyone know where i can find one


----------

